# Is this a positive?



## acmacane

Hello! I'm needing some help if this is a positive? 

https://i66.tinypic.com/14w3yfn.jpg


----------



## CC94

I never trust those tests but that looks more likely to be a bfp than an evap, I’d get a pink dye!! Fx!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed I don’t trust those tests though so I vote get a cb or better a pink dye test fxed


----------



## justonemore31

I hate blue dye but that looks like a bfp


----------



## saveme

Looks like the start of bfp, gl!


----------



## acmacane

Thanks everyone! I will pick up a different test Monday and I'm getting lab work done Wednesday for it. I will keep you posted!


----------



## justonemore31

Good luck! Looking forward to your next post!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## justonemore31

Any updates?


----------



## Xxenssial

Looks like a bfp to me - goodluck xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Definitely looks promising!! It looks a lot like the blue dye tests that I took early in this pregnancy!! Good luck hun, looking forward to your update!!

:dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Good luck :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Have you tested again?


----------

